# Does anyone have a blue chihuahua with hair loss??



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello guys!!!!! Okay so my baby Nina is blue chihuahua. My husband and I waited soooo long to find a blue. After she started turning 3 months I noticed slight alopecia (hair loss) on her head and neck. People started to ask me if she had mange which felt horrible. My veterinarian said it was recessive blue alopecia and it was common in chihuahua and Doberman that are blue. She prescribed a dip and benzoyl peroxide shampoo which has helped fade in the hair but its still not "normal". We are still in treatment but Im wondering if anyone else has gone through this. Would love to hear your stories and know Im not the only one.....Her birthday is Sunday so I will be posting up pictures soon


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

There are several on here who have Chis with CDA (color dilution Alopecia) who will hopefully be able to offer advice.

I think a good quality food and the addition of salmon oil into her diet would probably help a bit with the health a thickness of her skin and fur. 

Unfortunately, CDA is relatively common in blue Chis. 

Your baby is beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Aw thank you, I love her just the way she is it. I just wonder how others are able to deal with it, I have never seen another lol here you can see it clearly.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with making sure you are feeding a high quality food. I've heard Nupro has helped some chi's regrow hair. It's a powdered supplement, there are good prices on eBay. Hopefully some of the chi parents here who are dealing with this as well will offer some help


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a black chi who had pattern baldness. I know how frustrating it is. I say save your money. I went to appointment after appointment and product after product to find out this is just the way he is gonna be.

Beside, kisses on my little man's hairless chest are the sweetest and softest kisses...I don't think I would want him to regrow hair on his chest, lol.

But I would also suggest feeding the best possible diet you can.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a blue chi with the same problem. I use liquid melatonin it has really helped him alot. I give it to him daily. You can find it at your local pharmacy. It is for people. Hope this helps. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

Your pup is adorable!

Our chi Monkey has blue alopecia, we adopted him about a month ago.

He's on a raw meat diet, nothing else & he loves it.

We live on a small farm so the dogs, 2 chi's & 3 Boston terriers, are outside running around most days & because of this we make sure Monkey is always wearing a light coat that's long enough to cover his back. We also make sure he isn't getting sun burned on his head.
Monkey has onesies that cover most of his body that he wears when the temps are cool... he has more clothes than I do! lol

We figure since he's happy & healthy why try to change him.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

You're not alone. My Roo is a chocolate blue and she has color dilute alopecia. She has no hair on her neck and tummy and very little on her head. She is also slowly losing hair in the middle of her back in a strip. She's been slowly losing it for a few years now.

The supplement Missing Link helps some, mainly by making the existing hair thicker. My vet told me they have had luck regrowing hair using melatonin, but I haven't tried it. She also mentioned something else, but I can't recall the name now, it was a chinese herb. As for the melatonin, you have to give it daily (it's a very low dose) for a few months to see a difference. You may want to talk to your vet about it. 

I personally don't think diet can help help much for CDA. It can make their existing hair nicer/thicker, but it can't really help them regrow lost hair in the case of CDA. Good luck.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> I have a blue chi with the same problem. I use liquid melatonin it has really helped him alot. I give it to him daily. You can find it at your local pharmacy. It is for people. Hope this helps. ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad to see melatonin has helped your pup. My vet has suggested it for my Roo, but I've been a little leery to try it. I have never seen the liquid melatonin either. I'd prefer that, but I have only seen it in pill form. What dosage do you give?


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

foggy said:


> Glad to see melatonin has helped your pup. My vet has suggested it for my Roo, but I've been a little leery to try it. I have never seen the liquid melatonin either. I'd prefer that, but I have only seen it in pill form. What dosage do you give?


I give all my dogs .05 ml it has made all of their coats beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> I give all my dogs .05 ml it has made all of their coats beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you.  I'd be really happy if it actually helped my Roo regrow the hair she has lost on her back. I always worry about sun exposure there.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Im going to look for the melatonin, I feed all my dogs halo the salmon kind. I add omega 3 to her food. It's a relief to hear you guys have gone through this, glad Im not the only one. I love the blues!


----------



## Smarangi (May 17, 2021)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Hello guys!!!!! Okay so my baby Nina is blue chihuahua. My husband and I waited soooo long to find a blue. After she started turning 3 months I noticed slight alopecia (hair loss) on her head and neck. People started to ask me if she had mange which felt horrible. My veterinarian said it was recessive blue alopecia and it was common in chihuahua and Doberman that are blue. She prescribed a dip and benzoyl peroxide shampoo which has helped fade in the hair but its still not "normal". We are still in treatment but Im wondering if anyone else has gone through this. Would love to hear your stories and know Im not the only one.....Her birthday is Sunday so I will be posting up pictures soon


----------



## Smarangi (May 17, 2021)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Hello guys!!!!! Okay so my baby Nina is blue chihuahua. My husband and I waited soooo long to find a blue. After she started turning 3 months I noticed slight alopecia (hair loss) on her head and neck. People started to ask me if she had mange which felt horrible. My veterinarian said it was recessive blue alopecia and it was common in chihuahua and Doberman that are blue. She prescribed a dip and benzoyl peroxide shampoo which has helped fade in the hair but its still not "normal". We are still in treatment but Im wondering if anyone else has gone through this. Would love to hear your stories and know Im not the only one.....Her birthday is Sunday so I will be posting up pictures soon


I have a long haired Blue Chihuahua is it bald on the top of her head and half her tail


----------



## Smarangi (May 17, 2021)

Smarangi said:


> I have a long haired Blue Chihuahua is it bald on the top of her head and half her tail


----------

